# Joker, Penguin, Puzzle and all you bad folks ... WATCH OUT



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

The Dark King is coming to get you ~~~!!!!!










SEE ALSO:

Live Copepods, PhytoFeast, OysterFeast, Articpod, Live Rotifer Starter Kit, many too many more premium reef food ...
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=50

SUPER DEAL - Less than $3 a pack Frozen Brine Shrimp
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=501

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

New Shipment of Plankton Genesis
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=59_91

No more guessing on your salinity or worry about bubbles, get a refractometer at 33% OFF.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=482

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If I buy these clownfish and they get charged with vigilantyism, am I liable?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol Lol Lol


----------

